# ACS Assessment June 2017: Unable to delete the wrongly uploaded file



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Friends,

Can any of you help me with this crisis. My consultant uploaded one of the reference file in the ACS assessment portal wrongly and not able to delete it. She is saying she can see the delete icon but its not working. Please note we are yet to do the payment and submit the assessment application and still she is unable to delete the uploaded file. Consultant says that recently ACS website got revamped and they enhanced the web page and now the look and feel is different. Can any of you help with a solution for this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can any of you help me with this crisis. My consultant uploaded one of the reference file in the ACS assessment portal wrongly and not able to delete it. She is saying she can see the delete icon but its not working. Please note we are yet to do the payment and submit the assessment application and still she is unable to delete the uploaded file. Consultant says that recently ACS website got revamped and they enhanced the web page and now the look and feel is different. Can any of you help with a solution for this.


Drop an email to [email protected] giving your details and problem 

They respond within hours 

Alternatively as you have not made any payment create a completely new application giving a separate email id

Cheers


----------

